# better blower or NOS for 01 frontier s/c



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

i have a 2001 frontier with the supercharged v-6 and a 5-speed. i want to know if there is a better supercharger on the market for my truck. i found an aftermarket pulley for the stock blower snout, but it only gives an extra 3 psi of boost. i was hoping to find more than just an extra 3 psi. I also want to know what brand/system of nitrous would be best for my truck? i want to find a system that will give at least 50-75 hp without damaging my engine, but i'd like to get about 100hp out of the nos. any other performance parts that are known for the supercharged frontiers i would like to know about because i want power!!!


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

well you gotta understand 3 psi would do alot for that truck with the right other mods...with some headers with a bigger exhaust... maybe some cams and all that that motor would rock your world with and extra 3 lbs...just shoving alot of air into that truck wouldnt really do much with all the stock stuff on...and to touch on the nitrous...i truely believe that with a internally stock engine 100 shot will cause alot of damage...dont get me wrong nissan engines are great but alot of nitrous with out the properly tuned ingnition and fuel and youll blow it to smitherines...my boss has a 6 second 1/8 mile nova running a 200 shot he has over 60 thousand dollars in the engine itself so that will tell ya how much work is done to make cars fast...for a safe bet after you do all the bolt ons and boost the huffer alittle more then i would see if there is a ecu upgrade or a stand alone to work with the ecu before you go with the nitrous...and by the way 8it is nitrous not nawwwwwsssss...but thats my 2 cents


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

i do plan to get headers and a better exhaust, even though it already has a flowmaster, but one isn't enough. where would i be able to find the cams, ecu upgrase, or stand alone fuel system? i've been all over the internet and through magazines and cannot find but a few parts for this truck, so any advice on where to find parts would be greatly appreciated. i would also like to find maybe some intake manifolds or any ignition parts, basically anything to go faster.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

ASP and Pulley Boys both make smaller pulleys for the truck, the smallest one available is a 2.3, I believe. SLR makes a larger bore throttle body/plate, as well as cams. There are NO ECU upgrades for the truck, as of yet, but I have schooled several on doing the A'PEXi S-AFC and S-AFC II installs for better fuel delivery. It is a shame, too, for the ECU upgrades; the truck suffers from the boost drop condition when smaller pulleys are installed. Often times people put one, and it triggers the ECU failsafe mode, limiting the SC to three pounds of boost, and sometimes only 2400 RPM. Some people are running around 13psi, though, without problems. The Aquamist 1S system is pretty popular withthe truck, as well. SLR makes headers (Crappy ones), as well. Hit up www.nissanfrontier.net, and look for the links page. There are forums there with tons of info, and the links page is great.

John


----------

